# Word is... Coach is Whisenant



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Over on a certain site, a very reliable source has said that the coach has been chosen but it hasn't been made official. It's 11:30 at night, and we'll probably know who the new coach is tomorrow.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

what site?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

I have a bad feeling it is going to be Whisenant.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

Not gonna reveal your secret source to use, huh? Well, If I get up tommorow and we have a coach, repp for you. If so, that was really quick, a few days, 5 odd candidates, and already a decision. I know they wanted a coach before the draft, but that's over a month from now, and we don't have to compete, since we have the only vacancy in the A...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*



Sacramental said:


> what site?


 Just type "sacramento kings message board" into google and you'll probably find it...we're not giving another board free advertisment


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

no link? I don't wanna get all hyped up only to be disappointed tommorrow with no new coach. And btw...coach wisenant hasn't even been intrerviewed yet.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*



Sacramental said:


> no link? I don't wanna get all hyped up only to be disappointed tommorrow with no new coach. And btw...coach wisenant hasn't even been intrerviewed yet.


So it has to be Musselman, Elie or some other unnamed candidate, right? Last I heard they hadn't asked the Spurs for permission to interview P.J. .


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

yeah i think they have, and it was granted to them


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

Link

http://tinyurl.com/e8mgq


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

ahh kingsfans.com, i don't listen to those posters, they once had a "Doug Christie for coach" thread. But who knows, they might be right.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*



Sacramental said:


> ahh kingsfans.com, i don't listen to those posters, they once had a "Doug Christie for coach" thread. But who knows, they might be right.


Forget DC, I want Vlade to be our coach.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

And it is Whisenant... ****!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

According to the person, won't be announced until after holiday weekend.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*



S-Star said:


> According to the person, won't be announced until after holiday weekend.


Anyone? Any response? Anyone?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

God, I hope this is wrong.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

This quote really got me thinking that he was going to be picked:



> "We don't care (about perceptions)," Gavin Maloof said. "We have to make our own decision. We can't be concerned with what other people around the league are thinking about.
> 
> "Remember one thing: we're on an island. They all want us to lose. They don't want us to win. And the media's the media. We can't listen to the media. (Whisenant) wins. He knows how to win. I don't care if it's (coaching) boys, girls, men, ladies, it doesn't matter. He knows how to win."
> 
> The Maloofs' family ties with Whisenant go back more than 30 years, but Gavin Maloof said an interview with Whisenant, the Maloofs, and Petrie present would be necessary nonetheless.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

S-Star officially wants to kill the Maloofs. Who's with me...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

Great... More Sacramento Queens ammo...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*



S-Star said:


> And it is Whisenant... ****!


This better be wrong. I don't want the Kings to be the test case for whether or not WNBA coaches translate to the NBA. It's too risky. Also I don't want the Kings to be a total laughing stock if it doesn't work. I don't know why a WNBA coach would work when college coaches don't. The NBA game is totally different, and it is pretty common knolegde that the best new coaches come from the assistant ranks. Hopefully I'm wrong. 

This smacks of the Maloofs. Petrie is too smart too take such an unnecessary risk. After they were right about Artest they desided they know best, but they just got lucky. If I were Geoff and they picked the coach after they said it would be left to the GM, I would quit...

Plus, though I don't follow them, this pretty much screws the Monarchs- stealin' their coach/GM midseason. 

And this concludes my rant. :gopray: Musselman or Elie :gopray: I got my hopes up about Elie when I read that he had a pre-existing relationship with Ron...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

I wished it was Elie... I really did... This blows major chunks...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*



Artestify! said:


> This quote really got me thinking that he was going to be picked:


They don't care what the media thinks, but they should care what the fans think, and the fans seem to think this is pretty dumb. Why do I get the feeling we will be going through all this coaching change controversy again a year from now.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

This makes the firing of Adelman even worse... Don't know how good you have it until something like this happens.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

Exactly.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

S-Star may end up like R-Star, in which S-Star will be totally pissed off at his teams direction and just stop watching it... But unlike that Canadian, S-Star won't watch stupid hockey, and will root for his Lions and Reds... Maloofs suck...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Haha, let's all get "Fire Whisenant" signs and go to the Kings home opener.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Which one of you pranksters changed John Whisenant's Wikipedia profile to say 

"In the early morning hours of May 26, 2006 the Sacramento Kings named him Head Coach, replacing Rick Adelman. The announcement has been set to be made after the holiday weekend."

??

John Whisenant -Wikipedia 

I tried to edit it out in hopes of jinxing it from happeneing, but I was too lazy to create an account...

Seriously though, is there anyone who likes this move?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm willing to give him a shot and see what he's got, but if it doesn't turn out good i won't be happy.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Whis is saying he hasn't even spoken to the Maloofs, take that for what it is worth:



> Monarchs coach and front-runner John Whisenant said after his team's loss Thursday night he has not spoken to the Maloofs or Petrie regarding the opening. Gavin Maloof told The Bee on Wednesday that, despite the long family history with Whisenant, an interview would be necessary.
> 
> "I know they like me, and I know they think I can coach, but they will decide who they think is best for the Kings," Whisenant said. "There's nothing I can do or say to affect that."
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14260575p-15074416c.html


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I want to see the Kings successful, but I don't know about this move. WNBA coaches in the NBA? Hmmm...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

It's comforting to hear that he has not interviewed yet, but after sleeping on it and thinking about it today, I have decided to give the Whiz and chance if he is hired. I never said he was a bad coach (I don't know if he is or not); it was the uncertainty of whether he could translate that bothered me. But, I will definately give him a chance, and try not to bag on him anymore, at least until he coaches a game (if he is hired). 

Does anyone know anything about him as a coach? What sort of offense and defense does he run, what does he emphasize, what sort of players does he like, how does he use his bench? WNBA fans?


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

s star how do you know this? if your source is kingsfans.com, forget about it.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> It's comforting to hear that he has not interviewed yet, but after sleeping on it and thinking about it today, I have decided to give the Whiz and chance if he is hired. I never said he was a bad coach (I don't know if he is or not); it was the uncertainty of whether he could translate or not that bothered me. But, I will definately give him a chance, and try not to bag on him anymore, at least until he coaches a game (if he is hired).
> 
> Does anyone know anything about him as a coach? What sort of offense and defense does he run, what does he emphasize, what sort of players does he like, how does he use his bench? WNBA fans?


From the Monarchs games that I've seen (4-5), he stresses defense over anything else..man to man (woman to woman) motion defense that tends to pressure the ball quite a bit, and runs the offense through his low post players, DeMaya Walker and Yolanda Griffith. He likes defensive players and benches players for bad defense plays. The Monarchs really reminded me a lot of the Spurs. They are great offensively, but wear teams out with their defense. He seems like he's a very versitile coach. Their leading scorer last year missed about half the season I think and they still had the best record in the West.

The Monarchs seemed like they were a good offensive team before he came there, but his defensive focus turned them into a championship team. I really think that if he gets the respect of his players, that he will be great for them. He will get the most out of the players defensively and runs an offense that works to the strengths of the Kings players, especially if they keep Bonzi.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Sacramental said:


> s star how do you know this? if your source is kingsfans.com, forget about it.


Believe me, (it is from that site) and she is VERY reliable. She broke the Webber deal, the Adelman firing, and this. I have NO reason to believe that it's false.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Finally a defensive coach.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

According to the Sacramento Bee at the time this all started last night, Whiz hadn't even met with the Kings yet... I am still afraid we are gonna end up with the least experienced coach in the league (who also happens to be ancient), and I am not saying the Maloofs wouldn't decide to hire him before his official interview since they have known him for 30 years, but perhaps this is a ray of hope.



> Monarchs coach and front-runner John Whisenant said after his team's loss Thursday night he has not spoken to the Maloofs or Petrie regarding the opening. Gavin Maloof told The Bee on Wednesday that, despite the long family history with Whisenant, an interview would be necessary.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

what the *&^& are they thinking?? this guy is ridiculous... if we hire him were going backwards as a franchise and not forward... hes going to have to learn everything on the fly... the players will be FAR ahead of him as far as basic NBA knowledge goes... stupid decision by the maloofs... ive been backing them up for everything lately, even for firing adelman... but this is the worst move ive ever seen a professional franchise make... are they trying to purposely piss off the fans?? i dont get what they think they are going to accomplish with this hiring... not ONE fan is agreeing on this hiring, i hope that shows them something and they back out of this deal... i'll take any other coach over this guy, even don nelson or even BOBBY KNIGHT for gods sake... whiz has no experience at ALL... what the hell is that gonna do for us?? F*&^ man, i wnated elie, please tell me none of this is true!!


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Word is... The Coach has been chosen*

so far, all this rumors here are untrue....no new coach yet, now ord on the news or nothing.


----------



## BK_KingsFan (Jul 24, 2005)

There's no way in hell Bibby and Artest are gonna listen to a WNBA coach. Bonzi will probably cuss him out.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

So they hired him with out interviewing him yet? Conspiracy theory anyone??? That person who "broke" the story was misinformed. He may be the next coach, what there's only like 3 or 4 candidated anyway right? Way to go out on a limb.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll be the first to eat crow if this doesn't go down. But it's very unlikely...


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

ok, i can now add BBB.net and S Star to the list of "Rumor Crap".


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Ailene Voisin: No Better Choice Than Whiz, Kids 



> So why not Whiz?
> 
> Because he coaches women?
> 
> ...


Ailene Voisin, arn't you the same person who was all anxious to trade Webber and sign the franchise over to Peja?? How did that work out? Worst writer in America. 



> "...If Joe and Gavin find somebody they really like, I don't know how much farther they would go. There's a little bit of the 'I'll know it when I see it' to all this."
> 
> So why not stop the whispering?
> 
> ...


She is such a sexist. She thinks the mostly male Kings fan base rejects the idea of him because he was a WNBA coach. Well, I don't, I just want to win, so I reject him because his resume is a joke and he is 61 already, and is only geting a look because he is the Maloofs' pal. Plus, I have heard Monarchs fans say he won with superior talent, not coaching ability. Conveniently, she doesn't mention these as negatives. 



> "I'm here to give them background, to give the pros and cons," Petrie said, "but they have to embrace the person and be comfortable with their choice. That's the same way Jerry Buss makes (coaching decisions), and (former Kings owner) Jim Thomas made it, and in my opinion, that's the way it should be."
> 
> These coaching searches tend to be fluid. Today's favorite can be tomorrow's casualty. But unless that cake explodes with a surprise party, Whiz is the guy. Sign him to a short-term deal -- hey, no coach is sacred -- and call the news conference.


She seems pretty sure that the Maloofs will make the decision.

KingByDefault and Sacramental, this is looking less and less like speculation. The fact that a coach hasn't been announced yet doesn't discredit it, in fact it's part of the rumor that this is to be made public sometime on Tuesday or Wednesday. Plus, if you don't like talking about things like possible coaching candidates, sorry, but that's sorta what goes on in basketball message boards.

He is such a terrible candidate that I continue to find it hard to believe, but I afraid this is going to make for a long season...

(Artestify!- I don't know if I copied too much of the article or not, feel free to edit it)


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Sacramental said:


> ok, i can now add BBB.net and S Star to the list of "Rumor Crap".


I'll be the first to serve you up a nice fat plate of crow... Because I don't think I'll be eating any anytime soon.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

until it's official, you are on my "RumorTrash" list.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Whisenant in Las Vegas to interview for Kings coaching job



> John Whisenant checked into the Palms Casino Resort on Saturday evening and Sunday morning will interview for the Kings coaching position many believe he already has.
> 
> Whisenant, fresh out of practice with his Monarchs team, flew from Sacramento to Sin City, then made his way to the casino in a shuttle provided by Kings co-owners Joe and Gavin Maloof, whose family owns the Palms.
> 
> ...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

The Sacramento Bee- Whisenant Could be Next Kings Coach 



> The session may be a formality, a chance for Petrie to make a more extensive assessment of Whisenant before endorsing the candidate on whom the Maloofs are so high. Or, as Petrie has said, it could be followed by at least one more interview as the Kings continue to look for a replacement for Rick Adelman.
> 
> Friday, speculation grew that Whisenant already had been chosen, a claim the Maloofs would not confirm or deny. Asked by The Bee if a coach already had been chosen, Kings co-owner Joe Maloof said, "I can't answer that."
> 
> ...


Whiz interviewed this morning with Petrie. If he knows he has already been chosen, he's playing it close to the vest, but Joe is acting a little suspicious. Later on in the article, it says that Whiz doesn't think he needs to interview with the Maloofs, and that he and Petrie talked about the Kings during the playoffs (although he and Petrie arn't close), feeding the speculation that Whiz was a shoe-in before Rick was fired or the season was even over.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

well i've followed wiz and the monarchs for their championship run and here's what I liked about him:

1. He uses his entire bench and gives everybody some playing time.

2. He can adjust to changes, like rick adelman. When players get injured or miss games, he knows what to do.

3. Emphasizes defense a lot.

4. Can get into ppl's faces and make them play hard. He's always shouting on the sidelines during every game.

5. Unlike Rick, if his team is down bya lot, he knows what to do to get back into the game, and is great in setting up game-winning plays.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

the NBA is a whole different monster... i dont care what he did in the womens game and his mens resume is pretty ridiculous all together... this whole hiring is a joke... i hope they back out of the deal after seeing all the negativity it is recieving.


----------

